# ISO Christmas "No-Bake" Treats



## Jennilynn (Dec 9, 2009)

I am new to the forum but I'm hoping some of you can help me. I just moved and my oven is old, very small, and does not bake evenly at all. I am also without a microwave at the moment. They are being replaced - on DECEMBER 26TH!!!   I usually do A LOT of holiday baking, but this year it's just not gonna happen. I need some recipes for "No-bake" treats for the holidays.  I've done the chocolate dipt pretzels, the cake balls (ala Bakerella) and Oreo truffles, but I would like a few more ideas.  Any favorites???


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 9, 2009)

Try here:
no-bake christmas cookie recipes - Google Search


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 9, 2009)

I posted my Peanut Clusters recipe last year.  It is easy and always a hit.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 9, 2009)

That appeared to be a pretty comprehensive list that Kathy suggested.  Lots of good possibilities.  One that I didn't see was a no-bake fruitcake.  My Mom used to make one regardless of snarky comments about fruitcakes in general, consisting of crushed graham crackers, sweetened condensed milk, and the usual nuts and candied pineapple, cherries, etc.   I always looked forward to getting one of those Corsicana, TX, fruitcakes from a relative but managed to save room for Mom's home-made one, too. 

You might get out the double-boiler and make several varieties of fudge.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2009)

Peanut Brittle, Fudge, No-Bake Cookies, Hand-Dipped Chocolates, Churros, Funnel Cake, Indian Fry Bread with Honey.

My favorite (copied from a co-worker many years ago); Freeze an aluminum bowl that has the outside of the bowl very lightly greased with vegetable oil. Use a double boiler and heat good quality real chocolate. When heated to just a ribbon stage of thickness, get your bowl, place upside down on a sheet of waxed paper and drizzle the outside of the bowl with a thin stream of chocolate, swirling it in a loose pattern. The idea is to make a basket, that when the bowl is removed, the chocolate basket is strong enough to hold a selection of other treats and candies - and it's edible!


----------



## Jennilynn (Dec 9, 2009)

@Tinlizzie - I'd love to have the No-bake Fuitcake recipe if you're willing to share. No snarky comments here. My mom makes a baked fruitcake that's actually more nuts than fruit but she leaves out the citron - that's what makes it bitter sometimes.  We're probably a minority but I like fruitcake too.  

@Selkie - the chocolate bowl sounds like a cute idea - I'll have to try it.


----------



## Jennilynn (Dec 9, 2009)

@LPB - I will definitely do the Peanut Clusters. I totally forgot about those, my aunt used to make them.  Thanks!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 9, 2009)

Jennilynn said:


> @Tinlizzie - I'd love to have the No-bake Fuitcake recipe if you're willing to share. No snarky comments here. My mom makes a baked fruitcake that's actually more nuts than fruit but she leaves out the citron - that's what makes it bitter sometimes.  We're probably a minority but I like fruitcake too.
> 
> @Selkie - the chocolate bowl sounds like a cute idea - I'll have to try it.


First, try to overlook my red face.   Unbaked Fruitcake:  My old recipe card starts out with 1 large box of vanilla wafers, not graham crackers.  Crush the wafers, add 2 boxes mixed candied fruit, (unspecified size -- I'm thinking those little clear bowls from the grocery), 1 cup nut meats, 1 cup Eagle Brand milk, and 1 cup chopped dates (optional).  Mix all together and roll.  I seem to remember that she kept it in the fridge.  A very unobservant child, I was.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 9, 2009)

This recipe is great. It's from a book I have called La Dolce Vegan - but I use real dairy:

Peanut Butter Fudge 'Mounds'

1 cup sugar
1 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup margarine
1/4 cup peanut butter
1 1/4 cup quick oats

1. Put a strip of wax paper on a pan and set it aside.
2.  In a large pan, stir together sugar and cocoa.  Add the milk and margarine, bring to a boil.  Reduce heat and simmer for 2 min, stirring constantly - it will stick.  Remove from heat, stir in PB and oats.  Let sit for 2-5 min, then drop tablespoonfuls onto the paper.  Stick the pan in the fridge for an hour or two. OMG THESE ARE GOOOOOOOOOOD.  No baking  - just a pot.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 9, 2009)

Rotate your cookie sheets to compensate for uneven heat or use a baking / pizza stone to act as a heat sink.


----------

